# perl-cleaner

## ScytheMan

Moin

perl-cleaner --all gibt mir folgende Dateien aus

```

 * The following files remain. These were either installed by hand

 * or edited. This script cannot deal with them.

/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/Encode/ConfigLocal.pm

```

auf einer anderen Maschine:

```

 * The following files remain. These were either installed by hand

 * or edited. This script cannot deal with them.

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/File/Glob/Glob.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Digest/MD5/MD5.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/MIME/Base64/Base64.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/ByteLoader/ByteLoader.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Time/HiRes/HiRes.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/B/B.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/B/C/C.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/threads/shared/shared.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/threads/threads.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/POSIX/POSIX.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Unicode/Normalize/Normalize.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/via/via.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/scalar/scalar.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/encoding/encoding.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Data/Dumper/Dumper.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/NDBM_File/NDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/DB_File/DB_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/List/Util/Util.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/XS/Typemap/Typemap.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/XS/APItest/APItest.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/I18N/Langinfo/Langinfo.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Opcode/Opcode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IPC/SysV/SysV.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Storable/Storable.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/attrs/attrs.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Filter/Util/Call/Call.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Socket/Socket.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Cwd/Cwd.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/re/re.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Devel/PPPort/PPPort.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Devel/DProf/DProf.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Devel/Peek/Peek.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Sys/Hostname/Hostname.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Sys/Syslog/Syslog.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Unicode/Unicode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/KR/KR.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Encode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Symbol/Symbol.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/EBCDIC/EBCDIC.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/TW/TW.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/CN/CN.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Byte/Byte.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Encode/JP/JP.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/GDBM_File/GDBM_File.so

/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini

/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/Encode/ConfigLocal.pm

```

Kann ich die gefahrlos löschen oder wieso werden die nicht entfernt?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi ScytheMan,

nur mal so angedacht. Das Programm wollte das du nach dem Update auf sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1 den perl-cleaner --all ausführst, da Perl nicht mehr Abwärtskompatibel ist. Die von dir genannten Dateien beziehen sich auf per 5.8.8 und werden genant weil sie von Hand installiert worden oder man sie selber verändert hat.

Da du dich scheinbar nicht erinnern kannst sie verändert zu haben und weil sie noch zu dem alten Perl gehören, würde ich sagen. Ja du kannst sie einfach löschen oder besser mal probeweise verschieben ;)

Ich vermute das sind Überreste von Abhängigkeiten, die installiert waren, dann nicht mehr nötig waren weil du ein Programm entfernt hast, das diese Dateien benötigte, aber eben nicht das ein oder andere perl-Paket dazu. Oder sich der Paketname im laufe der Zeit geändert hat. Geht man davon aus das Portage von all deinen installierten Programmen die Abhängigkeiten kennt und diese in aktueller Version mit 5.10.1 installiert werden. Dann brauchst du die nicht.

Vielleicht wurden diese Dateien auch von einem Programm installiert das du nicht über Portage installiert hast.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Die lib32-Perl-Dateien erscheinen auch auf meinem System. Ich schätze mal, dass diese zu den app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-* Paketen von Portage gehören.

Deshalb wäre ich zumindest mit diesen Dateien vorsichtig.

----------

## sirro

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Die lib32-Perl-Dateien erscheinen auch auf meinem System. Ich schätze mal, dass diese zu den app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-* Paketen von Portage gehören.

 

Richtig, bei mir kommen die aus app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

----------

## ScytheMan

stimmt auf die emul binpkgs bin ich gar nicht gekommen.

bleiben noch diese beiden:

/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini

/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/Encode/ConfigLocal.pm 

ich hab weder das eine noch das andere jemals berührt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> stimmt auf die emul binpkgs bin ich gar nicht gekommen.
> 
> bleiben noch diese beiden:
> 
> /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini
> ...

 

Siehe hierzu evtl. auch die Antwort auf diese Anfrage

----------

